# how accurate is this chart



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i found this chart on liveaquaria and was wondering how accurate it is :smile:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

From Drs. Foster and Smith... not too bad, considering the scope of species they're trying to deal with. As with anything there are bastards from a group that is normally compatible and tricks you can do to keep things that normally shouldn't work out.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i dont use those charts
i have a lionfish with damsels clowns and small puffers 
and he couldent care less
as long as he gets his silversides


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

according to the chart a

panther grouper (1) 2"

zebra lionfish (1) 2"

leaf scorpion fish (4) 1.5" - 3"

honey comb puffer (1) 3"

yellow tang (1) 2"

niger trigger (1) 3"

longhorn cow boxfish (sp) 1 or these (4")

all of these can all live together happly in a tank. but my new question is would this be overcrowded in a 26g tank for a couplke of months then moved on to a 75g for life (except trigger)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: maybe 1 grouper and a trigger in a 75g


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> maybe 1 grouper and a trigger in a 75g


 the grouper gets 4" max and the trigger as soon as it hits 6" i am gonna donate it to the baltomore aquarium for free because i like the fish they keep there and plus they dont already have a niger trigger


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy geez, that tank would be waaaaay overcrowded. And you're horribly mistaken on the panther grouper, they get to almost two feet!!! And they lose those pretty polka dots! Maybe you were thinking they come within 4" of two feet!!!

http://species.fishindex.com/species_2571c...er_grouper.html

And these are being grown out everywhere, don't assume such a fish would be gladly accepted by an aquarium. Just trying to prevent a disaster for ya, try smaller fish in a larger tank, you and they will be so happy!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> Holy geez, that tank would be waaaaay overcrowded. And you're horribly mistaken on the panther grouper, they get to almost two feet!!! And they lose those pretty polka dots! Maybe you were thinking they come within 4" of two feet!!!
> 
> http://species.fishindex.com/species_2571c...er_grouper.html
> 
> And these are being grown out everywhere, don't assume such a fish would be gladly accepted by an aquarium. Just trying to prevent a disaster for ya, try smaller fish in a larger tank, you and they will be so happy!!!










i knew that get to be around 1-2 feet just forgot the max size


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there a tiny grouper that gets 4" or 6"

but the tank is still overcrowded even though the fish are all tiny. it would be like august before they would be moved to a the 75g. so it would be 7 or 8 months before they would be moved to there final place.

what about a 36 gallon tank instead of a 26 gallon tank


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i think the charts pretty good, make sure you read the disclaimer that probably says something like- this chat is a generalization, individual species within a group of fish may vary.
it's live and learn. (and ask for advice so you don't have to see beautiful fish suffer and get killed) start out with easy, definatly compatable fish.
learn about each individual fish before you chose it.


----------

